# DIY quiver mount spacer for HHA sights



## Maxtor (Jan 7, 2007)

Be interested to see this!


----------



## The Sentinel (Mar 28, 2010)

If it's two stacks of washers I'm going to be diasappointed.


----------



## DeepFried (May 15, 2009)

I'm in and waiting.


----------



## naptime (Jan 8, 2014)

sorry for the delay..

I'm still new, and had a few issues with the picture posting..

THIS should work..

so first let's round all $3.29 worth of materials.









and what's show here is pretty simple....

we have two, 1/4" x 3/8" x 3/4" steel spacers. lowes sku: 137114 @ $1.15 each









then we have a pack of two, socket head cap screws. M5/.80x30. lowes sku: 138300 @ $.80









and then finally we have two 1/4" x 3/4" washers. lowes sku: 61697 @ $.09 each









next post I'll list the rest. it's limiting my attachments.


----------



## naptime (Jan 8, 2014)

then we need a few more items.. or at least I did..

a 5/32 allen wrench









a roll of electrical tape. or camo tape. or duct tape. or nothing at all if ya want bling.









and finally, your quiver mount


----------



## naptime (Jan 8, 2014)

I didn't particular care for having two shiny steel pacers on a bow that is all black or camo.

so i decided to cover them in tape. quite simple. 

the tape is 3/4" the spacers are 3/4" couple wraps and they are flat black.


----------



## naptime (Jan 8, 2014)

put the cap screws into the quiver. 

this quiver really needed countersunk heads. but lowes didn't have any in the size I needed.

So i gambled on the hex. they don't get in the way at all.


----------



## naptime (Jan 8, 2014)

flip the quiver over, and put the two washers on.









then slide on the two spacers


----------



## naptime (Jan 8, 2014)

and just simply attach it to the sight now.









the quiver bracket clears the knurled knob on the sight by about a 16th or a 32nd of an inch.


----------



## naptime (Jan 8, 2014)

and, as you can see, full up and down travel is NOT impeded at all by the quiver mount.


















well, there ya go. nothing fancy. no welding. no carving. no extreme skills. and no waiting a week for spacers in the mail.

hopefully this will help someone. particularly someone new, like me, that had no clue I'd have a problem mounting to this sight.


----------



## naptime (Jan 8, 2014)

The Sentinel said:


> If it's two stacks of washers I'm going to be diasappointed.


I could never.


----------



## Brendon_t (Aug 12, 2013)

Great job, I had the same problem and had about the same solution except I cut 5/8" pieces of an old arrow for spacers. Works great.


----------



## Tunaboy (Oct 3, 2004)

Hey! Where is your sight tape on your slider? I have 3 hha sliders and the sight tapes work great. The one little line on your sight does not cut it. Please attach pics of your groups @ 20-40-60 yds.


----------



## naptime (Jan 8, 2014)

Tunaboy said:


> Hey! Where is your sight tape on your slider? I have 3 hha sliders and the sight tapes work great. The one little line on your sight does not cut it. Please attach pics of your groups @ 20-40-60 yds.


there isn't any yet.

I'm brand spanking new. I haven't even fired an arrow through this yet.

I bought the bow and sight last week, only to discover I needed new cams to get it to my draw length. and of course new strings because of the new cams.

so, while waiting for those to come in, I started messing with some other stuff.

on the sight, there is just the white tape, with two pencil marks.

After going to the HHA website, i learned that there are tapes that have the marks, and how to set them etc..

so i have to order those.


----------



## stringgun (Feb 6, 2012)

Did the same thing put bought plastic spacers instead and painted them black.


----------



## Maxtor (Jan 7, 2007)

naptime said:


> there isn't any yet.
> 
> I'm brand spanking new. I haven't even fired an arrow through this yet.
> 
> ...


 Before you go and order slider tapes you might want to have a look here: http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=1883416&highlight=slider+tapes


----------



## naptime (Jan 8, 2014)

Maxtor said:


> Before you go and order slider tapes you might want to have a look here: http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=1883416&highlight=slider+tapes


doh! i ordered the tapes from lancaster on wednesday. just arrived today.

but I thank you for the link!! i saved the file.


----------



## ucsfl05 (Dec 10, 2015)

I had the same issue. Everyone has some broken arrow laying around, right?
Use some cut arrow shafts. Light weight, black, non reflective plus free.


----------



## Dewboy (Apr 19, 2005)

I just used two of the carbon (actually Plastic) 2312 arrow point inserts that I used to use in my 2312's years ago. I just had to drill them out for the bolt clearance and grind them to the exact length I wanted, but being plastic, they were very easy to modify. If you've been around for a while, you'll probably remember these.

Those show below are a different size, but you get the picture:


----------



## Wenty (Jan 6, 2012)

Old arrow cut to length works pretty well. FMJ been spacing ours for a few years now.


----------



## 308ruger (Nov 11, 2011)

Wenty said:


> Old arrow cut to length works pretty well. FMJ been spacing ours for a few years now.


tag


----------



## fgignac (Aug 21, 2014)

Looks good!

I used aluminum spacers like these ones off amazon on my wife's bow. They are available in many thicknesses depending on the need. Just painted them to match her camo


----------



## robrob01 (Jul 5, 2009)

hey


----------



## Mostermeyer (Dec 14, 2021)

I wish I would have seen this post last week! Just spent $20 for the HHA bracket they sell on amazon and have more than a few broken arrows laying around haha.


----------



## rapids (Feb 28, 2003)

Did the same thing like a few others, took an old carbon arrow and cut them to the length I needed.


----------

